# Check To See If Your Website Is Mobile Friendly Free



## EddieG (Feb 21, 2015)

Hi I put together a tool to check and see if Your website is mobile friendly or not because as we know 58% of all searches being done on the net are via devices such as Cell Phones, Tablets and other Mobile Devices.

So Your site should be mobile friendly : http://dlmarketingconcepts.com/mobile-check/


----------



## ElegantPainting (Aug 25, 2014)

There's a typo on the home page


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

EddieG said:


> Hi I put together a tool to check and see if Your website is mobile friendly or not because as we know 58% of all searches being done on the net are via devices such as Cell Phones, Tablets and other Mobile Devices.
> 
> So Your site should be mobile friendly : http://dlmarketingconcepts.com/mobile-check/





ElegantPainting said:


> There's a typo on the home page


looks like an ignored advertisement got a bite, no thanks


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

Your site should be mobile friendly, you can check it here as well. The op is a web designer using a suite of themes called Local Theme Jack. These are similar to the Footbridge model, templates for every industry, just have to do a little personalization. It's not a bad deal for the price, they just don't have the SEO juice FB has. And the content is not always the best, or original, but I think the framework developer is working on that.


----------



## EddieG (Feb 21, 2015)

ElegantPainting said:


> There's a typo on the home page


On my home page? where?


----------

